
Jolla licenses SailfishOS to Chinese consortium (with plans to invest $250m USD) [pdf] - maheart
https://jolla.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/China_announcement_April5_2017_FINAL.pdf
======
maheart
This is interesting, given Canonical's announcement today to abandon Ubuntu
Touch.

SailfishOS is one of the few alternatives to Android and iOS.

